# NARS Dolce  Vita: What's the closest MAC dupe ????



## Hortensia (Feb 24, 2009)

In Germany, it's almost impossible to order nars online, btw MAC is my favourite brand - so I'm looking for a very very close dupe of NARS "Dolce Vita" l/s.

It has to be really the same colour - the texture (sheer or satin etc. ) is not so important for me - only the identical colur lol !!!

TIA


----------



## anita22 (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you looked at other ways of getting NARS?  This retailer (click here) stocks NARS and they have flat rate worldwide shipping of US$7.95. They have Dolce Vita l/s for $24. I have bought from them a couple of times before with no problems.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 24, 2009)

loverush with a really light hand is very similar.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea  ?

@ smith130. Loverush is  a MAC blush, I'm looking for Dolce Vita *Lipstick*.


----------



## kittykit (Feb 25, 2009)

You can get NARS from Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty, they're based in the UK. I've bought from them before with no problems. However, I don't see Dolce Vita lipstick available on their store now.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, I've got no credit cards - so it is not possible for me to order in the UK or USA


----------



## Hortensia (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea ? Please ... lol.


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 4, 2009)

U could look into Mac Cosmo.It might be close..


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (Mar 4, 2009)

I swatched Hug Me, Cosmo, Jubilee, and Brave against Dolce Vita on my hand. Brave was the closest MAC color match but since it's a satin the texture is different. Hug Me (a lustre) is also very, very close to DV - side by side on my wrist I can barely tell which is which, but I can tell you that Hug Me looks lighter on my lips when I wear it than DV. I know it's not MAC but Clinique's Guava Stain is the best dupe for DV I have found. I love all these colors. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hortensia (Mar 13, 2009)

I just read you post mrsdarcy, thank you soo much !!

Since I'm a MAC addict, I simply not "able"  to buy Clinique (lol, lol)  - but I would appreciate if you could tell me, which MAC lippie you would preferably recommend to me : Brave or Hug me, which one is the closest ???

Thank you again for your great help - you are so nice !!

On MUA they recommend also MAC Rue d'bois (and on a live chat perh. as a sheerer version of Cosmo:  Syrup), do you know it personally , what do you think of Rue d' bois? 


btw: are there other rec. from you specktra ladies ?


----------



## smh28 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,

NARS Dolce Vita dupes I have found:

Covergirl Trushine lipstick in Blushberry
Benefit Silky Finish lipstick in Good To Go (almost identical to Dolce Vita)
Kat Von D lipstick in Lolita
MAC amplified creme in Cosmo is close

Hope that helps!


----------



## bsting (Feb 24, 2010)

I've never posted here, but I was Googling for a Dolce Vita dupe because I absolutely love it but would like something cheaper, and found this thread.

Hug Me and Brave are beautiful colors (I have both) but nothing like Dolce Vita on my lips.  Hug Me is lighter, and Brave is pinker and brighter.  The closest Mac color I've got is Creme in Your Coffee...it isn't exactly the same, it's a little bit brighter and perhaps a tad browner, but with a light hand it's very close.  I'm NC42ish.


----------

